# Hey



## riegs22 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey my names Mike Im 21 and attending college in ohio, Hopefully in the next few weeks I will be purchasing some mantis! love the forum its already been huge for getting my info and enclosure set ups!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome to the forum AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU :lol: 

there are a few other people from ohio here including the joke queen(hehehe jk no offense hibiscusmile  )

have a nice time here


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> welcome to the forum AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WITH YOU :lol: there are a few other people from ohio here including the joke queen(hehehe no offense hibiscusmile  )
> 
> have a nice time here


i know him and rebecca will get right along :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> i know him and rebecca will get right along :lol:


 well i need to post lame jokes cuz i drunk way to much coke today ...


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 27, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> well i need to post lame jokes cuz i drunk way to much coke today ...


get your self in the coffy shops :lol: that wil chill you out..  :


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> get your self in the coffy shops :lol: that wil chill you out..  :


hahahahahahahahaha thats my seccond home lol  :lol:


----------



## AndrewH (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, yo. I'm from NW Ohio. I'm still pretty new here myself


----------

